

How to Report Bugs Effectively (1999) - Adrock
http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/bugs.html

======
Adrock
I love the disclaimer at the bottom:

"This article is not specific to any particular program.

If you have reached this page by following a link from the website for a
particular program, DO NOT send bug reports for that program to me. Instead,
return to the page you came from to find out where to report bugs in the
program."

